# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT Dongle Ver 1.70 Has Released ( March,3,2017 )

## mohamed73

MRT DONGLE UPDATE VER 1.70 has Released !!! 
What's news : 
  Quote:  			 				MRT VER 1.70 NEW Update 
• Adjust oppo QC format (unlock) new function, 
• Added Huawei 2016~2017 new models frp remove and account remove(like mate9)
• Added fb tool ver 1.4 
• Bugs fixed in previous version    
Download : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

